
The Fall of Ethereum - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/the-fall-of-ethereum-15c4b64467d8
======
3KQgt0Cl
What the fuck did I just read?

------
MichaelKSpencer
In a world of crypto winter, even Ethereum's success is not certain.

------
konschubert
I wish they would just come out with Caspar, then we'd at least see if PoS
actually works.

